# How exactly do immigrants get a job here?



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

Have been struggling for months now (I'm in Sydney), I am unable to get even a labour job. These are the issues I faced:-

Initially tried for customer support/call centre roles (due to my previous experience), and it's always one of the following:-
1) The consultant calls me, takes me details, says they'll get back to me and then nothing.
2) They call me in for screening, say my CV is impressive and will let me know if there are suitable roles, and then no response. I call them back, and ALWAYS someone else answers the call, take some details assuring a callback, but I get no calls. 
3) I get called for the interview with the client, I perform really well, I am told that I will be informed of the outcome soon, but I never hear from them again. When I try to contact them, they just give excuses, saying stuff like the concerned consultant is on leave and other such reasons. 

The consultants/recruiters here seem totally unprofessional, and just on the surface speak very politely and kindly. 

Then, I tried for unskilled/labour jobs, but I was still unsuccessful. These are my observations:-
1) They prefer students, since they are younger and their minimum wage is lower.
2) Referrals are mandatory for most casual jobs (although this isn't specified on paper), and I can't, for the life of me, get a referral.
3) They have a tendency to hire only people below the age of 25, and I'm 30 years old (so I lose out). 

I'm totally stumped. Any suggestions? 

So what exactly am I supposed to do here? I'm running out of options and funds too. I can't understand where I am going wrong, because I am not even being selective about the jobs I can do. I am even willing to clean toilets in malls or houses (I know that's not something to be ashamed of), but I doubt these people will hire me anyway.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

sad to hear this from you brother. May the ALMIGHTY ease your suffering and make you successful.

I was aware of not easily scoring job in your own profession but getting no job at all sounds really scary, didnt expect Australia to be like that


----------



## immigbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Follow


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> sad to hear this from you brother. May the ALMIGHTY ease your suffering and make you successful.
> 
> I was aware of not easily scoring job in your own profession but getting no job at all sounds really scary, didnt expect Australia to be like that


I think it's only me facing so many issues here. Most others get an unskilled job at least. I don't know what might be the flaw with me. I'm totally confused.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> sad to hear this from you brother. May the ALMIGHTY ease your suffering and make you successful.
> 
> I was aware of not easily scoring job in your own profession but getting no job at all sounds really scary, didnt expect Australia to be like that


I think it's only me facing so many issues here. Most others get an unskilled job at least. I don't know what might be the flaw with me. I'm totally confused.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

aus_aspirant said:


> Have been struggling for months now (I'm in Sydney), I am unable to get even a labour job. These are the issues I faced:-
> 
> Initially tried for customer support/call centre roles (due to my previous experience), and it's always one of the following:-
> 1) The consultant calls me, takes me details, says they'll get back to me and then nothing.
> ...


Welcome to Australia, my friend. I am sure you have gone through the other threads in this forum where people are fighting for their permanent residency. And here, you can't get a manual job. What an irony! Let me begin by saying- "I am sorry!" I am exactly in the same boat and have been since I have landed in this country about 10 months ago from America.. This market is just about referrals and local experience. These idiots think that working in Australia is the only experience you can consider. I have worked in companies like JP Morgan, and even then, they were like nah- we need local experience. I applied to almost 400 jobs, switched my resume based on what they need but was left helpless. I then sought Retail. I can suggest you to do this- places like Myer and H&M may hire you if you get lucky. Just make sure that you put just retail in your cv and nothing else. The highest education you put there is Bachelors. Over this, you won't even be looked at. Imagine that in 21st century, these people take programs like Certificate 3 and 4. 

Also, do you have a Permanent Residency? This could be the hinderance. I am on my spouse visa- student dependent and in the final stages of my PR. I am assuming that banks and financial services might be a little open to my profile (Business Major, finished my masters in finance from America). As of now, I am just working part-time and hoping that I land a job in my own field sooner. You can also try government jobs that do not seek citizenships. May be go for a TAFE course and then apply just to get in. Universities and government jobs could be the way to go. Not sure if this will help a whole lot because I am not aware of your major. However, this has been my experience so far.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

stamang said:


> Welcome to Australia, my friend. I am sure you have gone through the other threads in this forum where people are fighting for their permanent residency. And here, you can't get a manual job. What an irony! Let me begin by saying- "I am sorry!" I am exactly in the same boat and have been since I have landed in this country about 10 months ago from America.. This market is just about referrals and local experience. These idiots think that working in Australia is the only experience you can consider. I have worked in companies like JP Morgan, and even then, they were like nah- we need local experience. I applied to almost 400 jobs, switched my resume based on what they need but was left helpless. I then sought Retail. I can suggest you to do this- places like Myer and H&M may hire you if you get lucky. Just make sure that you put just retail in your cv and nothing else. The highest education you put there is Bachelors. Over this, you won't even be looked at. Imagine that in 21st century, these people take programs like Certificate 3 and 4.
> 
> Also, do you have a Permanent Residency? This could be the hinderance. I am on my spouse visa- student dependent and in the final stages of my PR. I am assuming that banks and financial services might be a little open to my profile (Business Major, finished my masters in finance from America). As of now, I am just working part-time and hoping that I land a job in my own field sooner. You can also try government jobs that do not seek citizenships. May be go for a TAFE course and then apply just to get in. Universities and government jobs could be the way to go. Not sure if this will help a whole lot because I am not aware of your major. However, this has been my experience so far.


Thanks a lot for your words! Yeah, I'm on a PR.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

aus_aspirant said:


> Thanks a lot for your words! Yeah, I'm on a PR.


You are welcome. At least, you did not waste money on a student visa or anything similar. When I was researching from America, I was under the impression that one has to come in as a student and then finish a degree from here to be eligible. Obviously, I was in a rush to leave back then and I just decided to come in with my wife as a student. We then realized- what a rip off! In the name of universities, these people are running a business here. Assessing authorities assessing your degree as negative forcing people to come in as students and waste so much money. Well, I hope it all finalizes for me this semester and I feel lucky to have completed the process by just wasting one semester's money. Until now, I am so unsure whether my move was right and whether getting a PR will make any difference. But, life runs on hope and I can only be hopeful that things get better. Hold on tight bud, may be things will start falling into places soon. Do keep an eye on the government jobs and universities. Good luck!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Understandably, this is a very sensitive and distressing situation to be put in. Fingers crossed that things work out for you, soon.

There are a few thoughts in my mind:

1. If you came by a skilled migrant visa route, what is your skilled profession?
2. Your written English is - as you know - excellent; however, it is pretty much impossible to gauge anybody's spoken English over a website forum. Do you have a particularly pronounced accent that may have made call centre work difficult?
3. I appreciate you've started looking at menial work as a means to an end; have you "amended" your work history / background to fit these roles? Very often, if people are "over-qualified", it can all too often mean that your application intimidated the hiring manager. 

I think it's absolutely shameful the way that you've been treated by consultants: even when you have a high-volume recruitment field, it's just good manners to keep people updated on where they are (more so if it's bad news, in my opinion).

I do, however, disagree that the Australian market is all about referrals and local experience. I had absolutely no local experience before landing in Australia and all of my job offers came from companies who had never heard of me before I submitted the application. I think that it is possible that these "reasons" are really excuses for not recruiting individuals for reasons that employers can't justify legally (of course, I have absolutely no evidence of this).


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Understandably, this is a very sensitive and distressing situation to be put in. Fingers crossed that things work out for you, soon.
> 
> There are a few thoughts in my mind:
> 
> ...


Appreciate your detailed and well-thought-out answer. 

1)I am an IT professional. Software Developer, to be more specific. But I do have some experience with call centre and support kind of roles as well. I did initially try applying for IT roles, but didn't even get calls. The skills they demand here are through the roof. They need the same person to know everything under the sun, so I realised that until I upgrade my skills on their won, there is no point in even trying for IT roles. I'm still in the process of doing that, and it'll take another month or two to get myself up to Australian standards for IT. 
2)Thanks for the appreciation about my written English! As far as I know, my accent isn't that thick. I mean...I have spoken to people from many parts of the world, and it's not often that they have trouble understanding what I say. So I believe that my accent may not really be a deal breaker. 
3) Initially I did not dumb down my CV, but very soon I started doing that. Still, I wasn't even able to secure an interview, due to intense competition from locals, youngsters and students for these jobs (and them being preferred).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I think you will unfortunately face two challenges with applying for customer service/call centre jobs.

1) You will appear to be over-qualified. If I was the HR person reviewing your CV, I would immediately expect that you are looking for a job for a temporary period while you look for something in your field and therefore would not stay very long.

2) It's been common in Australia, USA, Canada, etc. that jobs have been moved overseas to India and other countries where the wages are lower. This can cause a negative perception among locals (customers) who feel this is disloyal to the local workforce who need the work. So some employers may be concerned about customers' perception if they call and speak to someone with a foreign accent.

All I can suggest is a) be persistent and don't give up trying for jobs both in your field and also outside, b) network with anyone and everyone you can to see if you can at least get your foot in the door somewhere, and c) be aware of these above issues and be prepared to address them in interviews if the topic comes up.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aus_aspirant said:


> Have been struggling for months now (I'm in Sydney), I am unable to get even a labour job. These are the issues I faced:-
> 
> Initially tried for customer support/call centre roles (due to my previous experience), and it's always one of the following:-
> 1) The consultant calls me, takes me details, says they'll get back to me and then nothing.
> ...


Interesting post and quite near to reality. I am working as a .NET developer in Melbourne since last 4 years. In last few months i started looking for change.

I am surprised to see that even if i have some solid local experience employers are looking for some super coders who knows virtually everything. 

Currently i am earning in six figures but found out no employer is willing to even match my salary. Because of huge supply of immigrant developers who are willing to join even at 45-50k the salary for IT developers has hit rock bottom. I guess casual jobs gets much better rates than developers nowadays but still people struggle to get jobs.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I think you will unfortunately face two challenges with applying for customer service/call centre jobs.
> 
> 1) You will appear to be over-qualified. If I was the HR person reviewing your CV, I would immediately expect that you are looking for a job for a temporary period while you look for something in your field and therefore would not stay very long.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your inputs here. Regarding the first thing you mentioned, there is no way for consultants/employers to know about my qualifications or IT experience, because I am not mentioning my bachelor's or my IT-related work experience on my CV (when I apply to non-IT roles). For call centre roles, I am only mentioning the relevant call centre experience I have.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Interesting post and quite near to reality. I am working as a .NET developer in Melbourne since last 4 years. In last few months i started looking for change.
> 
> I am surprised to see that even if i have some solid local experience employers are looking for some super coders who knows virtually everything.
> 
> Currently i am earning in six figures but found out no employer is willing to even match my salary. Because of huge supply of immigrant developers who are willing to join even at 45-50k the salary for IT developers has hit rock bottom. I guess casual jobs gets much better rates than developers nowadays but still people struggle to get jobs.


Very valid words. On a side note, are casual/unskilled jobs easier to get in Melbourne, compared to Sydney? If that is the case, I would try moving to Melbourne and seek some job there.


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

I have to reiterate what others have said here. If you're going after casual jobs, you have to dumb down your CV/resume. I know it's like denying one's own child, but it has to be done. No fancy degrees/qualifications and fancy unrelated work experience that will scare the bejeezus out of them. Also, some manual/casual jobs require additional qualifications like a White Card etc, which for some can quickly be attained online for a fee of course. Every task has to be certified and costs money in Australia as I'm sure you've learned. I bet there's a Certificate III course in Burger Flippology somewhere.

There are lots of government jobs to be had, so search for these as well. And with PR, these can be easier to get than private sector jobs. If you really need local experience and local references, then volunteer at places such as the Red Cross, Salvation Army etc.

Other than that, best of luck, and keep up the good fight as Australia can take a lot out of you...if you allow it.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Although I feel sorry for you, this is the sad reality - that many aspirants choose to overlook. Whoever is selling the Australian dream is doing a bloody good job at it. I have been trying to get a gov job for ages and am not able to despite fitting the criteria to the t. There is always either a temp worker around or someone from God knows where who gets the job. Up here, its all about who you know, rather than what you know. I am told this is the case in rest of Australia.

How about becoming a taxi driver temporarily ? The last I inquired in NT was a long 2-3 month process to get an H endorsement. I have heard its too easy to get an H endorsement in Victoria. The money isn't too bad. In fact in a selected few months you make more than most averagely paying jobs do. Good luck mate.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream Chaser said:


> I have to reiterate what others have said here. If you're going after casual jobs, you have to dumb down your CV/resume. I know it's like denying one's own child, but it has to be done. No fancy degrees/qualifications and fancy unrelated work experience that will scare the bejeezus out of them. Also, some manual/casual jobs require additional qualifications like a White Card etc, which for some can quickly be attained online for a fee of course. Every task has to be certified and costs money in Australia as I'm sure you've learned. I bet there's a Certificate III course in Burger Flippology somewhere.
> 
> There are lots of government jobs to be had, so search for these as well. And with PR, these can be easier to get than private sector jobs. If you really need local experience and local references, then volunteer at places such as the Red Cross, Salvation Army etc.
> 
> Other than that, best of luck, and keep up the good fight as Australia can take a lot out of you...if you allow it.


Thanks for the suggestion! I have actually dumbed my CV down quite a lot. It doesn't seem to be working, though. And any idea how I can go about seeking government jobs?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too faced this situation, I am a Network Engineer. Here they expected multiple skills/technology but I handled few domains when I was in India.

I landed last year May, I got my first job after 2.5 Months , that was 2 month contract job. Second Job, I got the job within two weeks , initially it was contract role and then converted to full time.

My tips here, I got White card when I was out of work - this is must if want to do any casual jobs/ factory/construction site etc, , you can take 3 hour online course and take the assessment, then you will receive the card. Plus bought my own High visible shirt, boot.

Then everyday evening I checked gum-tree for casual jobs or labourer , and called them straight away. This kind of jobs are adhoc, its for only few days or few hours. You can try out this.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

happybuddha said:


> Although I feel sorry for you, this is the sad reality - that many aspirants choose to overlook. Whoever is selling the Australian dream is doing a bloody good job at it. I have been trying to get a gov job for ages and am not able to despite fitting the criteria to the t. There is always either a temp worker around or someone from God knows where who gets the job. Up here, its all about who you know, rather than what you know. I am told this is the case in rest of Australia.
> 
> How about becoming a taxi driver temporarily ? The last I inquired in NT was a long 2-3 month process to get an H endorsement. I have heard its too easy to get an H endorsement in Victoria. The money isn't too bad. In fact in a selected few months you make more than most averagely paying jobs do. Good luck mate.


I just have a hunch, that it has got to do with me being non-white, and an Indian specifically (since Indians seem to have a rotten reputation around the world). Perhaps that's the reason why you have been unable to snag a government job as well.

Someone once joked that the only way to make the job hunt process easier for me, is by bleaching my skin and adopting an English-sounding alias. I laughed it off back then, but now it seems like there is an element of truth in his joke.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

siva19 said:


> Me too faced this situation, I am a Network Engineer. Here they expected multiple skills/technology but I handled few domains when I was in India.
> 
> I landed last year May, I got my first job after 2.5 Months , that was 2 month contract job. Second Job, I got the job within two weeks , initially it was contract role and then converted to full time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post! So what is this white card, and how much does it cost?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

aus_aspirant said:


> Thank you for the post! So what is this white card, and how much does it cost?


$47 AUD , its kind of induction course for your safety & others safety at workplace.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

siva19 said:


> $47 AUD , its kind of induction course for your safety & others safety at workplace.


White card is no big deal. Its one of the easiest course on earth which takes not more than 2 hours. I dont think any employer will give or deny job just because of white card.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice way to alienate some of us who are genuinely trying to provide reasonable thoughts and views on this forum.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> Nice way to alienate some of us who are genuinely trying to provide reasonable thoughts and views on this forum.


Because it's always easier to blame other people for one's lack of success.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I know a lot of Indian people who got into IT and other skilled jobs. Have no idea about casual jobs, though.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

No, the comments by Danav_Singh. They are racially discriminatory - and pretty damned offensive.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ScotDownUnder said:


> No, the comments by Danav_Singh. They are racially discriminatory - and pretty damned offensive.


This is what I suppose is called 'reverse racism'. People considering whites as racist, and in the process, being racist themselves!


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> This is what I suppose is called 'reverse racism'. People considering whites as racist, and in the process, being racist themselves!


Nothing "reverse" about it. Racism is racism.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

I am from project finance background of infra projects and electrical engineer and MBA in Fin by qualification. I am earning a lakh per month here in India (a very comforting package for Indian standards). 

I know no matter what I'll never get the quality of life, pollution free, less population, etc. And I think Australia is a wonderful country to live in but the only reason I have still not taken the plunge is because of job availability/security. I know that is a risk one has to take. 

I have been tracking Oz power sector and I feel there is so much that a person with my skill can do there. The only reason I keep thinking about migrating is because Indian infra sector is going through a recession and I might loose my job. If one is in Oz than one can atleast take up an odd job (which is not possible here in India).

So I guess my dilemma will keep going on...


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

JayPatel said:


> I am from project finance background of infra projects and electrical engineer and MBA in Fin by qualification. I am earning a lakh per month here in India (a very comforting package for Indian standards).
> 
> I know no matter what I'll never get the quality of life, pollution free, less population, etc. And I think Australia is a wonderful country to live in but the only reason I have still not taken the plunge is because of job availability/security. I know that is a risk one has to take.
> 
> ...


Migration is a big decision, and one that requires substantial financial resources to pull it off with the least headache. 

I know that there are many migrants that move to Australia with enough savings for 3 months and hope to get a job within that time frame - which is terrible to say the least.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Migration is a big decision, and one that requires substantial financial resources to pull it off with the least headache.
> 
> I know that there are many migrants that move to Australia with enough savings for 3 months and hope to get a job within that time frame - which is terrible to say the least.


That does worry me, somewhat.
Personally, I wouldn't recommend anyone make the move unless they could cover their expenses for at least 12 months.


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

aus_aspirant said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I have actually dumbed my CV down quite a lot. It doesn't seem to be working, though. And any idea how I can go about seeking government jobs?


Google shall be your greatest of friends in this endeavour. Don't know what a white card is? Google it. Don't know where government jobs are? Google it; "NSW gov jobs," "every city council in NSW jobs" - I'm sure you get the picture. Want a solution for erectile dysfunction?...eh wrong forum, but nonetheless, Google it!. Treat Google right and she'll serve you well. And if she asks you if she looks fat in this dress, tell her she's voluptuous, and the Kardashians and J. Lo ain't got nothing on her!


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

Dream Chaser said:


> Google shall be your greatest of friends in this endeavour. Don't know what a white card is? Google it. Don't know where government jobs are? Google it; "NSW gov jobs," "every city council in NSW jobs" - I'm sure you get the picture. Want a solution for erectile dysfunction?...eh wrong forum, but nonetheless, Google it!. Treat Google right and she'll serve you well. And if she asks you if she looks fat in this dress, tell her she's voluptuous, and the Kardashians and J. Lo ain't got nothing on her!


Man, you're hilarious!
I do know about Google. The reason I asked this was, most of the government jobs I came across, needed citizenship due to requiring security clearance. maybe I should have worded my question differently, and asked "How do I seek government jobs which do not require Australian citizenship?"


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

It does look like my race/ethnicity is turning out to be the biggest deterrent to me finding employment here. Before someone comes up with a lame comment like "Don't blame your race for your lack of skills" or something similar, let me just say that cleaning toilets in malls or serving tables in a restaurant does not require any specialised skills from me. If I am being rejected and ignored for EVERY job that I apply, I'm pretty sure it has got to do with me being an Indian male (because Indian women are still hired here, I see them a lot in casual/unskilled jobs). 

I have heard people say that Melbourne isn't as racist as Sydney. How far is this true? If this is the case, I would want to try my luck in Melbourne for a few months. Until a few days, back I did not want to believe in this racism thing, but it looks like the racism here is subtle, such as not hiring Indian men and stuff, and not a full on physical assault on Indian men (as it used to happen a few years back).

This is getting ridiculous, really. When Indians say that they are not getting a skilled job, they are advised to apply for roles which are one or two levels below their previous role. If that fails, then they are encouraged to try for casual/unskilled jobs temporarily. I have tried all of this for MONTHS, but nothing works here. I wonder if the Indians who do work here (except student and those below 25, because they do get casual jobs pretty easily), are either geniuses, or have some special abilities. 

Ok, end of rant. So the question is...is it worth moving to Melbourne (which again costs money and also the number of jobs being fewer there), since I have bene trying for months in Sydney and have failed to secure even a casual job? I still have a few months worth of funds left, before I can completely give up on Australia. Moving to Melbourne makes sense to me only if people there are less racist specifically towards Indian men.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

It's rather unfortunate that I am doing this. I've enjoyed offering tuppenceworth on this forum.

However, having reported previous posts on this thread for racial discrimination and not even having had a moderator come back to tell me where to shove my complaint, I find it in my own best interests to no longer contribute to this community.

This is hereby my last post.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aus_aspirant said:


> It does look like my race/ethnicity is turning out to be the biggest deterrent to me finding employment here. Before someone comes up with a lame comment like "Don't blame your race for your lack of skills" or something similar, let me just say that cleaning toilets in malls or serving tables in a restaurant does not require any specialised skills from me. If I am being rejected and ignored for EVERY job that I apply, I'm pretty sure it has got to do with me being an Indian male (because Indian women are still hired here, I see them a lot in casual/unskilled jobs).
> 
> I have heard people say that Melbourne isn't as racist as Sydney. How far is this true? If this is the case, I would want to try my luck in Melbourne for a few months. Until a few days, back I did not want to believe in this racism thing, but it looks like the racism here is subtle, such as not hiring Indian men and stuff, and not a full on physical assault on Indian men (as it used to happen a few years back).
> 
> ...



Nicely said......But, I am afraid you may face same situation there. 
I do not think its the race or nationality that matters but "Referrals"
I heard even some menial jobs ( as per Indian standards where lack of dignity of labour is at heights) needs a certificate.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> It's rather unfortunate that I am doing this. I've enjoyed offering tuppenceworth on this forum.
> 
> However, having reported previous posts on this thread for racial discrimination and not even having had a moderator come back to tell me where to shove my complaint, I find it in my own best interests to no longer contribute to this community.
> 
> This is hereby my last post.


Please don't take this personally. You aren't racist, but that doesn't mean others aren't.


----------



## aus_aspirant (Oct 14, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Nicely said......But, I am afraid you may face same situation there.
> I do not think its the race or nationality that matters but "Referrals"
> I heard even some menial jobs ( as per Indian standards where lack of dignity of labour is at heights) needs a certificate.


But who can actually give me a referral here? I don't know anyone, and the people I did get to know, behaved like I was asking them for a huge favour when I 'requested' for referrals.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> It's rather unfortunate that I am doing this. I've enjoyed offering tuppenceworth on this forum.
> 
> However, having reported previous posts on this thread for racial discrimination and not even having had a moderator come back to tell me where to shove my complaint, I find it in my own best interests to no longer contribute to this community.
> 
> This is hereby my last post.


What is going on? What has happened?


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Chill mates. Let us keep this racial thing aside and discuss how effectively one can find job.

And racism is present even here in India! North Indian wants to hire north indian.. south indian to south indian, etc.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> It's rather unfortunate that I am doing this. I've enjoyed offering tuppenceworth on this forum.
> 
> However, having reported previous posts on this thread for racial discrimination and not even having had a moderator come back to tell me where to shove my complaint, I find it in my own best interests to no longer contribute to this community.
> 
> This is hereby my last post.


@ScotDownUnder : You may not know me but I've benefitted a lot from your posts. Like me I'm sure there are several 100's on this forum. My personal request to you would be not to take offense for comments by strangers on the internet. Just ignore them like we do with spam emails.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

aus_aspirant said:


> Please don't take this personally. You aren't racist, but that doesn't mean others aren't.


1. Racism exists in every country. In proper studies the countries with the lowest levels are actually the English speaking ones including Australia. Italy is high and in my part of Italy there are few Asian restaurants as the councils do not allow them. I am afraid that if you become an immigrant you may experience racism anywhere in the world.
2. Getting a job here is not usually a quick process and that applies for people of all backgrounds. My husband's nephew, of Anglo background and experience took months to find a job in IT when he returned from overseas.
3. As I have written before, it is very common for high school and university students from even quite wealthy families to have casual jobs as it is regarded as good for developing job skills and independence. That makes it more difficult for an older migrant to compete with a twenty year old who has several years experience eg working in a shop. My daughter obtained a job in a pharmacy for six hours a week when she turned 15. It was excellent for her.
4. I cannot understand why some people talk about them being black and us white. Is this how it is said in India? To me an African is black and an Indian is the same colour as my nieces and nephews of southern Italian heritage.
5. Like it or not, accents can be an issue in some positions. Unfortunately most of us get scam calls from usually Indian call centres and I have been guilty of almost hanging up on legitimate calls from people with a similar accent. My friend teaches English to professionals and people who may find such courses helpful.
6. Indians and other migrants constantly get jobs. Sharing experiences and advice is helpful whereas alienating people with stereotypes serves no purpose.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> 1. Racism exists in every country. In proper studies the countries with the lowest levels are actually the English speaking ones including Australia. Italy is high and in my part of Italy there are few Asian restaurants as the councils do not allow them. I am afraid that if you become an immigrant you may experience racism anywhere in the world.
> 2. Getting a job here is not usually a quick process and that applies for people of all backgrounds. My husband's nephew, of Anglo background and experience took months to find a job in IT when he returned from overseas.
> 3. As I have written before, it is very common for high school and university students from even quite wealthy families to have casual jobs as it is regarded as good for developing job skills and independence. That makes it more difficult for an older migrant to compete with a twenty year old who has several years experience eg working in a shop. My daughter obtained a job in a pharmacy for six hours a week when she turned 15. It was excellent for her.
> 4. I cannot understand why some people talk about them being black and us white. Is this how it is said in India? To me an African is black and an Indian is the same colour as my nieces and nephews of southern Italian heritage.
> ...


Totally agree with your first point. I don't think it's 'racism', but rather just the 'preference' of employers to hire those of their own race/ethnicity. I'm pretty sure that a person of a different country trying for a job in India would likely not be preferred over a local. In fact, the situation is much worse in India due to employers hiring candidates belonging to their own state, religion, community etc. India is 'internally racist', which a lot of people don't realise, and brush it off. 

The fact is, an immigrant just can't compete with locals in any country, unless he/she has something exceptional to offer, irrespective of the type of job (skilled or unskilled). If someone thinks this is racist, they should just stay back in their home country.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Great posts by MarissaAnna and funkyzoom.

You learn something new every day. Had no idea that India is "internally racist". Had a good chuckle at those words as it sounds funny even though this is a serious topic.

#2, #5 on MarissaAnna's list warrant additional emphasis in my opinion.

Getting a job isn't really an easy process anywhere. You are going up against an unknown number of people with potentially far better skills than yourself. There is a saying, "No matter how good you think you are, there is always someone better". 

I don't know anything about casual jobs and won't pretend to know. However, I can speak about skilled IT jobs with experience. For a given position, I can see hundreds of resumes. After a while, your eyes start to gloss over, and they can all start looking the same. Most of the time, the resumes are already pretty similar, but in IT, the sheer number makes things tough for the person doing the hiring to differentiate between them. It really is an uphill battle for jobseekers, which is why you have to do everything in your power to stick out (in a good way).

As much as people don't want to hear it, in English speaking countries, accents can hinder your job prospects. It really depends on the company, and who is doing the hiring. Communication is key, and sometimes, people just can't understand your accent - or don't want to. Why spend the extra effort, when there is someone who doesn't have an accent? The statement is not meant to sounds racist, just a dose of reality. The same axiom can apply to the common locals vs immigrants debate. Why hire an immigrant, when there are plenty of locals? Locals are not necessarily more skilled, but they are more of a "known quantity".

For jobseekers, I'll leave you with:

"Luck tends to favour the prepared". 

To this, I usually add ".. the prepared, AND the persistent!"


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

My take on this sensitive subject that has been broached is this: There's a very thin line between one side and the other. It's one thing to offer people advice, constructive feedback, or a dose of reality, in regards to their English language ability, and it's another to be completely flippant, callous, and pretentious about it. "Oh look at me, I can speak English well (even though it's the individual's native tongue), and you can't, three cheers for me!" One guy actually said, and I quote: "there seem to be a large swathe of people on this forum who think that (less than?) mediocre English will still land them in six figure roles in Australia."

The ability to communicate in English should not be seen as a badge of honour at all, but especially if it's your native tongue. And it definitely does not denote intelligence. A lot of people on this forum, and elsewhere in the world, are multilingual with the ability to communicate in 2, 3, 4, or 5 languages. In addition, many of them have probably had to learn a completely new and different alphabet in order to read and write in English. Try learning Kanji, Hiragana, Katakana, and Cyrillic, or Arabic, which is written and read from right to left, and see how hard that would be. Now, these are the people who really impress me. Not someone sneering at them, because they can't correctly say: "The rain in Spain falls mainly in the plain." And no one should denigrate them or their aspirations. Success in Australia, or anywhere else in the Western world, is not and should not be the preserve of a certain group of people. "Oh you're English is so good! Here's a pat on the head, and you can now have that six figure salary you've been dreaming of. You on the other hand, I'm sorry but I need subtitles to understand what you're saying, and I hereby sentence you to a life-time of stacking shelves at your local supermarket. Cheers!"

Now, I'd be impressed with these self-appointed experts on the English language if they were able to communicate in "mediocre" Telugu, Malayalam, Bahasa, Urdu, Hindi, or Pashto. I doubt any native speakers of the aforementioned languages would dismiss their efforts. Heck, if I came across someone speaking "mediocre" Tuvaluan, we would probably offer them one of our girls in marriage. There's no guarantee that she'd be the prettiest (locals get dibs on the pretty ones), but she'd keep you warm at night.

So, the next time you come across someone who is communicating in less than stellar English, by your own estimation, think long hard before you sneer at them and dismiss their efforts as mediocre.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Look, while I agree with what you say, the job market its all supply and demand. As someone else said, an applicant needs to stand out in some way when there are dozens of suitable applicants. 
I know just how hard it is to learn another language fluently. My father never did learn English properly and he missed out on a lot as a result. I would not have had my parents, much as I loved them dearly, mind my kids full time while I worked as they would not have learn either fluent English or Italian because my parents communicated in a dialect which is largely obsolete.
My cousin had an Irish boyfriend. Whenever she was with him everyone constantly said to her, what did he say, what did he say? Naturally he was speaking in English but his accent was very strong. If you have a business you do not want people to avoid it as they cannot make head nor tails of what is said. 
Only last night I rang up to order Thai takeaway and was relieved that they have employed someone Aussie to take the phone orders.It was quicker to order and there is not likely to be mistakes as often happened in the past. Am I being racist? Or just practical? 
On the racism front, a by the way, a close family relative works in India in high level construction positions. His previous job, which to his knowledge, was going just fine was abruptly terminated. Their explanation (and I am aware that there may be a lot more to it) was that there was now an Indian available who could do the job as well as him.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright, let's settle down a little here. I have only just returned to Australia after a few months where I have been unavailable for moderation purposes, and I have been less than impressed with some of the comments in this thread.

The reality is that racism exists, the reality just as much though, is that there are many Indian people in Australia that find work, some more easily than others.

Moving countries and jobs can be frustrating and difficult for anyone. Of course, you don't have to move countries or be of any specific nationality to find it hard to get a job from scratch, many experienced and qualified Australians simply have to keep trying for months too.

There have been some good posts on this page, worth re-reading.

For all posters, while this is indeed a sensitive subject, and there are varied views on the issues and how to deal with them, please try to avoid the broad, all too easy "Employers are racist because I am from India (or wherever)" statements; in itself, that statement is largely negated by the fact that many such people are, albeit sometimes after a lot of work, employed in the Australian workforce.

Racist or inflammatory posts will not be tolerated on the forum, so please consider how others might view your post before hitting the reply button! 

Thank you. 

kaju/moderator


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dream Chaser said:


> My take on this sensitive subject that has been broached is this: There's a very thin line between one side and the other. It's one thing to offer people advice, constructive feedback, or a dose of reality, in regards to their English language ability, and it's another to be completely flippant, callous, and pretentious about it. "Oh look at me, I can speak English well (even though it's the individual's native tongue), and you can't, three cheers for me!" One guy actually said, and I quote: "there seem to be a large swathe of people on this forum who think that (less than?) mediocre English will still land them in six figure roles in Australia."
> 
> The ability to communicate in English should not be seen as a badge of honour at all, but especially if it's your native tongue. And it definitely does not denote intelligence. A lot of people on this forum, and elsewhere in the world, are multilingual with the ability to communicate in 2, 3, 4, or 5 languages. In addition, many of them have probably had to learn a completely new and different alphabet in order to read and write in English. Try learning Kanji, Hiragana, Katakana, and Cyrillic, or Arabic, which is written and read from right to left, and see how hard that would be. Now, these are the people who really impress me. Not someone sneering at them, because they can't correctly say: "The rain in Spain falls mainly in the plain." And no one should denigrate them or their aspirations. Success in Australia, or anywhere else in the Western world, is not and should not be the preserve of a certain group of people. "Oh you're English is so good! Here's a pat on the head, and you can now have that six figure salary you've been dreaming of. You on the other hand, I'm sorry but I need subtitles to understand what you're saying, and I hereby sentence you to a life-time of stacking shelves at your local supermarket. Cheers!"
> 
> ...


The ability to communicate in English is akin to a badge of requirement. No one is disputing that migrants can be as (or even more) hardworking. But, you are not in Spain, are you? This is Australia, and the main medium of communication is English. 

So, a good advice to most migrants is to "buck up and learn how to speak good English". Success in Australia, or anywhere else in the World, is based on good interpersonal communication skills (which you like it or not, includes speaking the main languages well).


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

Dream Chaser said:


> The ability to communicate in English should not be seen as a badge of honour at all, but especially if it's your native tongue. And it definitely does not denote intelligence. A lot of people on this forum, and elsewhere in the world, are multilingual with the ability to communicate in 2, 3, 4, or 5 languages. In addition, many of them have probably had to learn a completely new and different alphabet in order to read and write in English. Try learning Kanji, Hiragana, Katakana, and Cyrillic, or Arabic, which is written and read from right to left, and see how hard that would be. Now, these are the people who really impress me. Not someone sneering at them, because they can't correctly say: "The rain in Spain falls mainly in the plain." And no one should denigrate them or their aspirations. Success in Australia, or anywhere else in the Western world, is not and should not be the preserve of a certain group of people. "Oh you're English is so good! Here's a pat on the head, and you can now have that six figure salary you've been dreaming of. You on the other hand, I'm sorry but I need subtitles to understand what you're saying, and I hereby sentence you to a life-time of stacking shelves at your local supermarket. Cheers!"


I'm not sure who this post is directed at, but you have entirely missed the point. I don't see posts here where people are being flippant or callous. No one has said that knowing English is a badge of honour or makes them more intelligent than anyone else. You'd have to seriously read between the lines of most posts to make these conclusions. You have interpreted all this on your own.

The OP has asked for reasons as to why he can't seem to get a job in AUSTRALIA, which is an ENGLISH speaking country. No offense, but who cares if you or anyone else knows 5 languages? I'm fluent in Viet, does that mean I'll be able to get a job a skilled job in Australia? Realistically, probably not. 

I'm also fluent in English, but if I went to Japan to get a job, that would probably put me at a huge disadvantage. What if I truly didn't know, that not knowing Japanese was putting me at a disadvantage? Would I want to be told that it's all good, keep trying? No, I'd want to know the truth. You mentioned that "a certain group of people" expect to get 6 figures by just knowing English. You know what? There are studies that show this is exactly what is happening. Just by having an Anglo name, you can get an interview, have easier questions, and secure a good job. Does that sound fair? Of course not, but I'm not going to sit at home and feel sorry for myself. Nor should anyone else. No one is trying to mess with any one's aspirations, we are all trying to help each other out. Sometimes, to get a point across you have to be a bit more blunt. Not everything can be flowers and roses. Of course, this doesn't excuse blatant racism. 

One last point on the accent thing. I remember reading an article not too long ago about the success of immigrants in Australia. The results weren't good. However, the article focused on one Indian who was aware of the potential discrimination caused by having an Indian accent. Armed with this knowledge, he got himself a customer facing job where he could practice his English all day long, and "smooth" out his accent. I would assume he didn't get rid of it completely - as this is difficult, but he was able to change it enough so that he was easily understandable. I think he did this for a year or two. He then proceeded to apply for jobs related to his field, and was able to easily secure one. Moral of the story, "Knowledge is power", and "perseverance can overcome all".

I'm honestly sick of all the tirades, the name calling, the posts where people are calling others out just for being blunt but honest. I, like, ScottDownUnder am probably making this the last post I'll ever make on this forum. For the people who are genuinely here to help, I applaud and thank you.

Good Luck everyone on your Aussie dreams!


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

(edited - kaju/moderator) A lost struggle to get jobs and not just indian migrants, but they push thru and eventually land on their feet.

Start doing volunteer work and be humble you would be surprised the doors volunteer work opens. 

Australia does not owe us a damn thing. we chose to come here , they did not beg us to come.

Carpe diem


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

MarissaAnna said:


> Only last night I rang up to order Thai takeaway and was relieved that they have employed someone Aussie to take the phone orders.It was quicker to order and there is not likely to be mistakes as often happened in the past. Am I being racist? Or just practical?
> .


I'm so glad that you were relieved that some pesky little foreigner had not taken your order. Do you know how disturbing that sounds? Did you even read and digest what you just wrote? Jesus H Christ! There are plenty of people with "accents," that are equally Aussie. Someone with a Vietnamese, or Greek, or Italian (the irony given your background), or Indian accent, who has Australian citizenship, is suddenly not an Aussie because you say so? No right thinking individual is going to side with you. And I'd like to see you explain your way through that. I shall wait, popcorn in hand.


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

tdotguy said:


> I'm not sure who this post is directed at, but you have entirely missed the point. I don't see posts here where people are being flippant or callous. No one has said that knowing English is a badge of honour or makes them more intelligent than anyone else. You'd have to seriously read between the lines of most posts to make these conclusions. You have interpreted all this on your own.
> 
> The OP has asked for reasons as to why he can't seem to get a job in AUSTRALIA, which is an ENGLISH speaking country. No offense, but who cares if you or anyone else knows 5 languages? I'm fluent in Viet, does that mean I'll be able to get a job a skilled job in Australia? Realistically, probably not.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I can't agree with you, and I never will. I have to defend my Indian brethren, or anyone else for that matter, who is told by those that have the power, are close to the power, or are beneficiaries of the power, that they can't. No, you don't have to be blunt to get a point across. And no, using "the world is not fair" argument is simply not going to fly with me. As someone of Vietnamese background, you should know better! There are no ifs and buts about that! 

_Comments deleted, see Rule 1 and 2 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju:moderator_


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tdotguy said:


> I'm not sure who this post is directed at, but you have entirely missed the point. I don't see posts here where people are being flippant or callous. No one has said that knowing English is a badge of honour or makes them more intelligent than anyone else. You'd have to seriously read between the lines of most posts to make these conclusions. You have interpreted all this on your own.
> 
> The OP has asked for reasons as to why he can't seem to get a job in AUSTRALIA, which is an ENGLISH speaking country. No offense, but who cares if you or anyone else knows 5 languages? I'm fluent in Viet, does that mean I'll be able to get a job a skilled job in Australia? Realistically, probably not.
> 
> ...



The article you read about that Indian guy doesn't represent whole bunch of Indians who are migrating to Australia as well as Canada.

Imitating something which one can't becomes a complete pretentious display of what h/she is not .

Accents ,I never see make it difficult to get into jobs, as long as one is able to convey what h/she wants to convey ,unless they are in front desk or customer care jobs.

I agree with one point you said.

Perseverance and patience pays.

If you talk about accents, how come thous of Mid east ppl are coming there ? have you heard how thick and difficult to understand their accent?


Being broadminded, perseverance ,ability to stand resistance and confidence to chase what all required in a foreign country whether its english speaking, arabic speaking or latin speaking.

Its neither racism nor ethnicity that stops one to chase their dream. 
Lack of belief that they can make it ,with an expectation of red carpet welcome as soon as they tread on that land is the sole cause of this frustration for some.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

There are many migrants from India who have found employment in Australia. Would you be satisfied if another Indian beat you into the job you're applying for?

At the end of the day, no one put a gun in our heads to emigrate here. Looking for jobs in a well-publicized tight job market is a risk we all have to take prior to migration.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

how many yeas of experience have you got in IT?


----------



## Pjacques (Oct 21, 2015)

I have typed and deleted 4 different replies before finally posting this one.

All I can say is good luck with your job search. You seem to have some very clear ideas to how the job market in Australia works, so I would rather not try to give advice.
Moving along to another discussion...


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Dream Chaser said:


> I'm so glad that you were relieved that some pesky little foreigner had not taken your order. Do you know how disturbing that sounds? Did you even read and digest what you just wrote? Jesus H Christ! There are plenty of people with "accents," that are equally Aussie. Someone with a Vietnamese, or Greek, or Italian (the irony given your background), or Indian accent, who has Australian citizenship, is suddenly not an Aussie because you say so? No right thinking individual is going to side with you. And I'd like to see you explain your way through that. I shall wait, popcorn in hand.


I have tried to give some constructive advice on this forum and this is so misinterpreted. I could not care if the person is a citizen or not. I merely want to be able to communicate with this person on the phone.
I also have now have chosen to stop my association with this forum.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

There does seem to have been some strong views put forward on this thread, and possibly a good amount of misinterpretation. While a robust discussion can be a good thing, and others may have views we don't agree with, moderators will not accept personal attacks, or insulting comments directed at fellow forum members, as well as directly racist comments. 

This is of course a sensitive area, some may perceive racism where others may not, and we can't always know what is in each others' heads.

I'm sorry to hear that respected posters who have provided what I would see as good advice, particularly given their experience as residents, might be considering not participating in the forum further because of this thread.

Please remember, even if if it does not always seem like it, that moderators are here to help and support all posters - if we miss things that's unfortunate, but we are simply people like you, we have our own lives too, and sometimes we may be away. You can always contact us further if we miss anything. Moderators are all unpaid volunteers. 

We may or may not take any action - it can quite an art deciding sometimes!  But we will listen to you. If we do take action, you may very well not see that we have done so, and we will generally not tell you if we have.

Moderators will generally not discuss moderation within threads, neither should you - but if you have a genuine issue with any posts, we would normally welcome your contact. 

If any posters wish to leave, of course that is their choice, but I'd urge them to consider too, the thanks from people in the past for their help, and their recognition of that support.

Don't let one thread dissuade you from contributing! 

Thanks!
kaju/moderator


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

aus_aspirant said:


> Have been struggling for months now (I'm in Sydney), I am unable to get even a labour job. These are the issues I faced:-
> 
> Initially tried for customer support/call centre roles (due to my previous experience), and it's always one of the following:-
> 1) The consultant calls me, takes me details, says they'll get back to me and then nothing.
> ...


You need reference from your family, friends and relatives. Contact all people who are on your facebook or relatives who have contacts in Aus

Secondly, join a course. You might interact with other people and there are chances you might get a job.

Improve your skill through TAFE courses.

There are many government based websites which helps immigrants to integrate to their culture. Try joining some of these communities. 

The only way is communicate.

Fact, everybody struggles for 2-3 years. Nobody gets a good job immediately Bro.

Why don't you apply for rural Australia jobs?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm just going to say that I have a friend who is around 30, has a very heavy Indian accent, and he has no problem finding casual work. I don't know anything about IT so I can't say anything there and I also don't know how you interview. What I can do is address your observations regarding casual work:

It depends what kind of casual work you're talking about. For retail, yes most of your observations apply. For hospitality, not so much. I haven't worked in labor intensive jobs so I'm not sure about that. 

1) they prefer students:

Yes and no. Local students and young people tend to be unreliable and constantly want days off to go party or study and internationals are a pain to roster because of their work restrictions. I've had one employer who cared about the age/student thing: this employer was also doing a lot of illegal things like not paying superannuation.

2) referrals are required:

When I worked as a bartender in the states, yes this was absolutely true. I also got my first bar job in Australia via referral. I worked there 3 days and found all of my next jobs by myself simply by sending out hundreds of resumes and walking into bars/restaurants and asking. 

3) they hire primarily under the age of 25.

Ive met plenty of >25 people working casual jobs. Because the minimum wage is so high not everyone leaves to pursue professional careers.

One last thing: personality matters ALOT when you are applying for these jobs. Most people can do them, so you need to have a stellar personality in order to stand out. I think doing a casual job will still be a great opportunity to observe people and learn more about Australian culture, and improve communication skills (i.e. how to get a someone who is intoxicated to leave your bar without it turning into a full blown confrontation: sometimes in a professional setting people are as difficult as this haha)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaqibAli (May 7, 2014)

Mate put an ad on gumtree and ask people to contact you for any type of job


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

Phew!!!! too much of love here and i missed the action.

To start with, i find the title of this post - how-exactly-do-immigrants-get-job-here, pretty lame

I understand the frustration of OP but dont expect that kind of question from an experience guy

Let me try to best explain from my perspective:

1. Mentality/Attitude

Change your mentality and this applies to Indians specifically. Stop bragging about - High Pay and MNC companies that you have worked with. I know majority of them have got through references and are not worth of role/position they are/were working for. This is not India where you have recruiters running after you for jobs. So dont expect that or else continue with your frustration/grudges/bad mouthing about Aus. 

Oh yes, dont give excuse that you have wife and child to look after. 

I have struggled to get my 1st job in India so that was not a big deal or worrying part when i came over here. I was mentaly prepared that i was stepping into an unknown place but 100% confident with the skills and experience that i had.

If you dont have this, please dont plan to migrate and try for jobs from India

VISA DOESNT MEAN JOB

2. Finance

Its your problem that you dont have enough and expecting that you would get job the moment you land here. PLAN YOUR FINANCES WELL

3. Recruiter

Heard a lot about them and mostly negative but my experience have been very +++++

Recruiters are here to do their job and that is to pick best candidates in market. One of the recruiters with whom i dealt with, was sweet and honest with her answers about recruiting process in Aus. 

Usually companies/clients approaches 2-3 recruiters when advertising a position. Bigger the company, more recruiters will be involved. Recruiters shortlists atmost 3 candidates as potential before forwarding it to companies/clients. So, recruiters compete with other recruiters to find the best. If companies/clients has specifically mentioned about "Local experience" then you know what would be reply to a new immigrant.

The 1st job that i got, had 3 major Aus recruiters looking for candidates. Recruiters have to keep up their reputation with their clients. You cant imagine what a recruiter profits when their candidate is selected. Its even more in contract jobs.

Blindly applying to all jobs is the major reason for frustration. Try to study about recruiter and their reputation in market. Once you know about it then miracle will happen. i applied to 30 jobs within a week of arriving here which i gradually narrowed down to 2-3 per week.

Struggle is for the 1st job here and then its a cakewalk. Now recruiters approach me with job positions and i always kept my LinkedIn profile upto date. The recent job that i got is though a recruiter who was not based in AUSTRALIA. Too much of positivity pumped over here, TAKE IT IF YOU LIKE IT

4. Accent

Should slap those who say Accent can reduce chances of getting job. Not to offend, have you ever heard Asian speaking english. Its not their fault but the thick accent that they have, makes it difficult to understand somtimes. Same with other non-english speaking nationality. As long as you clear with what you speak, nothing can stop you from getting job OFCOURSE your skills should match. I have fumbled during interviews but thats fine and didnt stop me from getting job. 

During one of my interviews, my employer said that i had good command over english as i was clear with my answers and thoughts. I was obviously surprised. He understood the fact that - WE come from non-english speaking country and while speaking in english, we have to think in our language in mind and then translate it to english. Thats a constant process. I hope i am clear.

FOR GOD'S SAKE DONT FAKE YOUR ACCENT

5. Racism

I would generally avoid these type of people as i did while in my country. But i havent faced any in my 1.5 yrs stay in Aus. 


Thats an honest experience from me.


----------

